# Help rigging for bottom fishing



## acl84fla (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey guys,

I have been inshore fishing for a while but I want to try going out in the bay and gulf for snapper and grouper and the like. I have been working on getting the rods and reels and everything but I'm not a 100% sure on what I need. If I had something like a Shimano TLD-10 on a Medium Shakespeare Tiger rod spooled with 20lb test with a 40lb leader Carolina rigged would that work? I would like to not waste my money buying stuff that won't work. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

60lb test on a 3.0 reel at least. A 40 lb grouper will strip all ur 20lb line off. Carolina rig with 60 lb mono. 6-8 oz egg sinker.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I like 50lb mono, you can catch them on 20lb but youre going to break off a lot.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

acl84fla said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been inshore fishing for a while but I want to try going out in the bay and gulf for snapper and grouper and the like. I have been working on getting the rods and reels and everything but I'm not a 100% sure on what I need. If I had something like a Shimano TLD-10 on a Medium Shakespeare Tiger rod spooled with 20lb test with a 40lb leader Carolina rigged would that work? I would like to not waste my money buying stuff that won't work. Any help would be appreciated!


That will definitely work. I'm sure a lot of people will say your probably kind of lite but its all a matter of what you like.

I like to fish as small of tackle as I can. One of my favorite rigs is my 3000 battle on a diawa exceler rod with 10lb braid and 15 mono. It has caught a decent amount of red snapper and its a mean flounder getter. Heck, it's even got quite a few aj's under its belt.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

100lb or bust! we've been running into some beasts that tear through anything 60lb or lower. been using 80 and 100lb mono/floro leaders and getting some big snapper and decent grouper but still getting slammed and broke off every now and then. and its not sharks. 

for the MAJORITY of inshore (offshore in the kayak world) fishing you will be ok with 40-60lb floro leaders but id get a stout rod rated 20-40 or 30-50 and run 50-65lb braid on it with a reel that has at least 15lbs of drag, 20 would be better. the redbone rods, rated 20-40 and run about $99 are a good candidate.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

a reel with monster drag, stiff ass rod, and 100lb mono leader. 50+ braid. the big boys 20 pound plus fish can and will most certainly pull you into and break you off into structure. you will catch plenty of fish with your setup, but you will get owned by a LOT by bigger fish. just got a release reel sg with 65lb braid, on a shimano trevela and still got my ass owned on max drag. i remember when someone told me i couldn't use 15lbs of drag on a yak.......lol was using 30lbs and still got owned by big fish lol.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

lowprofile said:


> 100lb or bust! we've been running into some beasts that tear through anything 60lb or lower. been using 80 and 100lb mono/floro leaders and getting some big snapper and decent grouper but still getting slammed and broke off every now and then. and its not sharks.
> 
> for the MAJORITY of inshore (offshore in the kayak world) fishing you will be ok with 40-60lb floro leaders but id get a stout rod rated 20-40 or 30-50 and run 50-65lb braid on it with a reel that has at least 15lbs of drag, 20 would be better. the redbone rods, rated 20-40 and run about $99 are a good candidate.


And give them NOTHING lol


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Where the hell are y'all fishing!!! I have went down to 20lb leader and small light hooks to catch snapper on our public stuff


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I use a Diawa Saltist 35H on an Ugly Stik Tiger Lite Jigging 50-100lb rod.  I use it on a boat also so run 100lb braid main line and 60+lb leader depending on how much im getting broke off. You could use 65lb braid and a 60+lb leader. Ive locked down my drag and had my thumb on the spool. Didnt get pulled over the side of my yak but I did straighten a circle hook on something big.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ARslinger said:


> And give them NOTHING lol


for the first 4 seconds! your good after 5, they either have your ass in their hole or are coming to eat you.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Where the hell are y'all fishing!!! I have went down to 20lb leader and small light hooks to catch snapper on our public stuff


Can't tell man. We normally use cut bait but here lately just been using all love bait. Live cigs and live hardtails. I swear a live cig lasts about 2 seconds max once it hits the bottom. Then gets smoke by something massive. I'm convinced there are Goliath groupers at our spot.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Where the hell are y'all fishing!!! I have went down to 20lb leader and small light hooks to catch snapper on our public stuff


oh its public, but takes 2 - 3.5 hours to get there on a yak. one of them is pushing 5. I'm almost bored by the time we get there. 


one of the closer reefs hardly has any boats on it and when it does they are constantly on one side catching snapper and we drop down to the other and hit a hole that is home to some monsters. the boats that come up on us get owned just as quick with their smaller snapper set ups and move off. nate got a nice gag out ONCE and we got into a WFO AJ bite too. its pretty unique and is all about the right angle and having your drag locked down and you probably wont find many spots like it, but when you do you def. want to be prepared!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

How much for the numbers?


----------



## acl84fla (Jul 25, 2012)

I appreciate all the responses and advice. I'm working on getting all my gear together. If someone doesn't mind taking a rookie along I would love to go out sometime. I recently sold my x-factor and have an outback. I'm looking forward to peddling out there.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> How much for the numbers?





acl84fla said:


> I appreciate all the responses and advice. I'm working on getting all my gear together. If someone doesn't mind taking a rookie along I would love to go out sometime. I recently sold my x-factor and have an outback. I'm looking forward to peddling out there.



PM's sent!


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> How much for the numbers?


Just come out sometime with us. On a night trip and u will get owned by monsters lol


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

lowprofile said:


> PM's sent!


Deal!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

that rig u have should work fine for inshore bottom spots i would switch to maybe 50 lb braid and 60 leader the reason these guys are breaking fish off is locking down the drag u never fish a locked down drag for snapper or jacks u only do that fishing for grooper i have caught 20 lb snapper on 30 lb leader yea u will loose some fish but u get the bites u go to 100 and u will be wondering why u cant get a bite on inshore public spots


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

weedline said:


> that rig u have should work fine for inshore bottom spots i would switch to maybe 50 lb braid and 60 leader the reason these guys are breaking fish off is locking down the drag u never fish a locked down drag for snapper or jacks u only do that fishing for grooper i have caught 20 lb snapper on 30 lb leader yea u will loose some fish but u get the bites u go to 100 and u will be wondering why u cant get a bite on inshore public spots


yeah that's totally it.  we must not be getting hit on 100lb either... we've caught our fair share of snapper and AJs and i've landed even bigger yellowtail from the yak. were getting broke off because the fish is able to get back inside and were being cut off. 100lb gives us a chance to get through the abrasive structure and get the fish out. anything less, pulled tight, pops at the first sign of contact.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Y'all should just change up to chain and a wench.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> Y'all should just change up to chain and a wench.


tried wire... no hits. doubt a chain would do any better.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> tried wire... no hits. doubt a chain would do any better.


I'm in the process of inventing a flurocarbon covered steel leader. Once I figure out how to drill out 100# fluro and slip steal inside, I will be filthy rich! Or maybe melt fluro into a bottle and then spray it onto a steal leader, hmmmmm.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

hsiF deR said:


> Y'all should just change up to chain and a wench.


need to stop fishing with a rod and reel and swim down with a spear gun and stone their asses with a speargun. :thumbsup:


----------

